# 4/5 New Orleans Hornets - Atlanta Hawks



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Tuesday, April 5th, 7:30 p.m. ET @ Atlanta, Philips Arena *


*(17 - 55) * 
**
[email protected]

*(11 - 62)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Speedy Claxton #5 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Dan Dickau #2 | David West #30 | Chris Andersen #12













*Atlanta Hawks Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Josh Smith #5 
Tyronn Lue #10 
*Frontcourt:*
Josh Childress #1 
Al Harrington #3 
Jason Collier #40
*Key Subs:*






















Donta Smith #15 | Royal Ivey #36 | Tony Delk #00





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Josh Smith #5*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This has to be a win! We won against the Rockets so the Hawks shouldn't be a problem, hawks are on a 0-11 run or something like this!

My prediction:
Hornets 103
-
Hawks 94


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you think Ekezie won't start?..

Hornets: 98
Hawks: 94


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets:97
Hawks:88



GO HORNETS :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Close call but...

Hornets-98

Hawks-91


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

great matchup between Josh and JR! Hornets must win this game, Hawks are so bad!

Hornets 97
Hawks 93


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

3 participants of this years dunkcontest in one game! Could some please tell them they should arrive half an hour earlier and put on a show for the fans???


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

It would be great to see this game.. Four of my favorite players will play in the game


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I now edited the thread that the hawks logo is displayed in the hornets board menu, do you like it that I always put the logo of the opponent there like now, or shall I just put the New Orleans logo there, just like everywhere else too?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 92
Hawks 87


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hawks 105
Hornet 98


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets-103
hawks-95


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*My Predictions:
Score: 
New Orleans: 79
Atlanta: 72
Leading Scorers: 
NO:Magloire: 27
ATL: Childress: 18
Leading Rebounders: 
NO: Magloire: 17
ATL: Harrington: 14
Leading Assist Man: 
NO: Smith: 6
ATL: Lue: 4*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

B Dizzle said:


> Hawks are so bad!


And the Hornets aren't? :biggrin: Both team's seasons were over before October, it's just a matter to what degree do they suck.

Atlanta 100
New Orleans 90


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Close game so far.

Al Harrington is hurt, didn't dress up.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Final score is 96 - 86

No Hornets starter scored in double figures, but a big effort by the bench got them the win.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice win for us again with good contribution of the bench! But we had a horrible three point shooting (3 - 12)...

Nice to see so many guys appearing to predict in this game! Keep it up!

Boxscore

Recap 


> "Our second unit came in and did a great job executing," Hornets coach Byron Scott said. "We came out in the second half and played better. Bench guys came in and put the game away."
> 
> "It was a good effort all around," Andersen said. "Focusing down the stretch is what we've been doing well."


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Locker Room: April 5, 2005*

Postgame Quotes 



> *Guard J.R. Smith*
> _(on his point guard play)_
> Lately, I've been trying to get my teammates in the game, just doing whatever it takes to win.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

96-86 :banana:
*
Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 15
Jermaniac Fan - 10
supermati - 3
onecooljew - 7
B Dizzle - 8
Pacers Fan - 5
master 8492 - 21, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 16
X-Factor - 31
TheATLien - 20, but DQ'd

WINNER: supermati
*
:djparty:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh is the better Smith.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Prediction game very close! I just donated you 250uCash points, supermati, congrats!


> 250.00 points donated to supermati successfully!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS!!!!

First Time I win! :banana:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Keep up good work, supermati!


----------

